
The Legend of Satoshi Nakamoto - dsr12
https://yetzirah-games.squarespace.com/blog/2018/2/2/the-legend-of-satoshi-nakamoto-part-overview-long
======
gus_massa
After reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16301714](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16301714)
it seams that the article was following a wrong path and all the discoveries
using symmetry were only in the imagination. Am I missing something?

